# how to get rid of panic attacks?



## pasha (Jan 2, 2016)

how can i cure my anxiety and killer panic attacks ?? is it cureable i truely can handle dpdr no matter how hard but with panic attacks i am totaly disabled . my hands and feet shake and i cant breath at all and shake sweating and becoming dizzy and death during panic attacks and it happens everyday . is there a way to cure or control it without worsening dp condition? since im allergic to almost everything from chemicals to herbs


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Ironically it's actually your fear of panic that causes panic attacks, setting up a vicious circle...

The best thing you can do is deep breathing from the diaphragm, which stimulates your bodies relaxation response.

Some people have found this GIF helpful --


----------



## pasha (Jan 2, 2016)

ASM said:


> I got rid of 99% of my panic attacks & anxiety 6 years ago by makiing one simple lifestyle change; all I did was to give up caffiene entirely.
> 
> It doesn't work for everyone, but for me it was a revelation!


good im allergic to caffiene ????????????


----------



## Mydp (Aug 12, 2016)

In the end, medication was the only thing that helped me. I went for a 10yr period of trying to deal with my panic attacks on my own, but the way they manifested changed over time. I've had ER trips because I thought I was having a heart attack. It was actually a panic attack. A few years later, I had stopped those kinds of panic attack, but now when stressed, I had trouble swallowing because it felt like I had a lump in my throat. I had test for acid reflux and even a thyroid ultrasound. . . Ruling? Panic attacks. Before the meds, I was very high strung all the time. Now, I'm more laid back. I still have times of fear and panic, but not the kind that I did have, where it took my ability to think logically about the situation.


----------



## Artmuzz (May 8, 2016)

I know it's easier said than done but I read that the only way to really get rid of panic attacks is by acceptance and to really make them want to happen and to kill you then apparently they go away and you stop getting panic attacks. I haven't tried this but I know that if I feel a panic attack coming on I try to keep my mind distracted which at times can be difficult as my mind automatically springs to the negative like an elastic band when I try to think positive thoughts when I feel an attack coming on.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I had panic attacks for many years. They stopped when I began taking the SSRI paxil. I now take the SSRI escitalopram. No more panic attacks.


----------



## Marinkawr (Jul 21, 2016)

I cured panic attacks without medication and i had horrible ones like neverending during the day and night. I simply told myself if i'm going to die let it be, i can't prevent it, if i will die in the street someone will help me or i die and that's it, soon i became fearless of it and then i started to control it, i could easely stop it when i felt it is coming and finally they dissappeared.


----------

